# Madeira Wine



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

I know lots of folks like to have a good glass of port to go with a stogie. One of my favorite dessert wines is called Madeira wine. It's a portugese island, off the coast of northern africa. the wine is very similar to a port wine, but very sweet. it's an excellent dessert wine. almost like drinking straight candy. I haven't had any in a while, but I'm going to be buying a 10-year reserve bottle to try with a cigar when I get back home next week  

If you ever get the chance to try a bottle of Madeira Wine, I highly recommend it to anyone who's a fan of port.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Good advice there. im a huge fan of port and on my recent trip to portugal discovered madeira wine. for anybody whose interested in this stuff, heres a very basic guide to madeira types:

Sercial- dry -made from white grapes and usually served as an aperitif chilled.
Verdelho- medium-dry -also served as an aperitif
Bual/Boal- medium sweet -and is a good alternative to port
Malmsey- rich -dark wine, served after dinner. most celebrated madeira.


----------



## BitchesBrew (Sep 5, 2006)

I also like Madeira, but it's not very fashionable these days, so I've only come 
across a limitted selection of these in my local stores. Sandeman Rainwater 
Madeira is the one I see most often. It's a nice starting point.


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

i've never had that one. I've had a couple different ones that the importer carries where my parents live.... i'm gong to have to give that Sandeman a try.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Madeira is reduced in vats via heating the wine. This produces a higher alcohol percentage.

I like Madeira MUCH better than port, which is infused with Brandy (I think?)


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

Maderia Wine = Great for cooking...


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

yachties23 said:


> Maderia Wine = Great for cooking...


oh man, i think you've been drinking the wrong madeira


----------



## ATLGuitarPlayer (Sep 6, 2006)

*Purchasing Agua Luca*

I have been lucky enough to live in a city that carrys Agua Luca and a variety of cachaca in several liquor stores and at several bars. For those of you who aren't so lucky, I would have to recommend looking at www.internetwines.com for a real good selection. That's all for now, just figured I would help you guys out on getting some of your own!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I just stumbled on this thread and I am huge fan of Madeira Wine! I have been fortunate enough to try a dozen of so 19th century Madeiras and they have all been fantastic. *I can not stress enough how well a Bual or Malmsey Madeira goes with cigars. * Hell, even the Sercial or Bastardos go cigars. The sweetness and depth of flavor without all the sugar of port.

Don't get me wrong, I love port too.

The thing about Madeira is the shelf life; this stuff does not go bad. Open an 1835 in 1920, and again in 2007- it's fine...

On the cheap end, look for a Full Rich (medium sweet) or Rainwater (semi-dry). Both are in the under $15.00 range.

The next step up is 10 year, 15, & 20... All priced accordingly. Any Malmsey or Bual will do.

Finally, the vintage and colheita bottles. These will have an actual year on the bottle.

Do yourself a favor and reach for a 10 year Madeira instead of that 10 year tawny when you at the liquor store.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

BitchesBrew said:


> I also like Madeira, but it's not very fashionable these days, so I've only come
> across a limitted selection of these in my local stores. Sandeman Rainwater
> Madeira is the one I see most often. It's a nice starting point.


On the drier side.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I like Madeira but I usually drink a Petite Sirah from Lockeford winery in Lodi. I also like an Old Vine Zifandel.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Put two cups of Madiera wine, a half teaspoon each of Cinnamon and Cheyene Pepper and a 1/2 cup of dried cherries in a small sauce pan and reduce by about 1/2 volume. press the cerries down a little bit with a spoon or fork so they release some of the juices that they have absorbed.

Season with salt and pepper and sear bother sides of a couple of good steaks in a Cast Iron Skillet or oven proof fry pan with a little olive oil. Pour sauce over steaks and put in 400* oven until done to your preference. I would say 8-20 minutes depending on thickness of the cut and how well you want it done.

Serve and pour sauce over steaks with Garlic Roasted potatoes or side of choice... Enjoy!!!


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

jxpfeer said:


> oh man, i think you've been drinking the wrong madeira


I was always told, "Don't cook with it if you won't drink it."


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Ironfreak said:


> I like Madeira MUCH better than port, which is infused with Brandy (I think?)


I believe Madeira is also fortified with Brandy, I could be wrong though.

As the son of a Portuguese, I should probably be ashamed of myself for not definitively knowing this!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> I believe Madeira is also fortified with Brandy, I could be wrong though.
> 
> As the son of a Portuguese, I should probably be ashamed of myself for not definitively knowing this!


There is no Aguardente in Madeira.


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Madeira is one of my favs.

I've started a collection of it, but well for some reason it winds up dissapeering :r


----------

